# echolot für nord norwegen



## andreass (22. Dezember 2003)

danke für die antworten .
habe noch eine frage. die seekartenchips weis einer was die kosten und ob ich die brauche für das gerät Eagle Seachrter 320DF ?:s


----------



## Jetblack (22. Dezember 2003)

Andreas - wo willst du denn hin ? 

Da Eagle und Lowrance eigentlich vom gleichen Hersteller sind , und die Details auf den Webseiten von beiden nahelegen, dass die gleiche Technik drinsteckt.... duerften die Karten austauschbar sein.

Du brauchst weder Chip noch MapCreate zwingend - aber dann hast Du auch nur die rudimentaere Karte im Geraet. Mit MapCreate gewinnst Du ein wenig - ist aber fuer Norwegen auch nicht grad hitverdaechtig.

Die Navionicskarten sind A****teuer (rechne mal mit 160 EUR je Karte).

Jetblack


----------



## Jirko (28. Dezember 2003)

hallo andreas,

für´s eagle seachart 320 werden auf dem markt kartenmodule von navionics angeboten. wie jetblack schon sagte, diese sind nicht gerade für nen schmalen taler erhältlich. die lowrance- und eagle plotter verwenden die gleichen navionics-module, auch da hat unser jetblack recht .

ich habe dir mal hier einen link der im handel angebotenen kartenmodule für dein eagle 320er DF für norwegen gesetzt #h


----------



## klee (28. Dezember 2003)

#d #d #d #d #d #d #d die sind ja richtig Teuer also ich überlege mir das nochmal mit einem neuen echolot


----------



## Kunze (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Die Kombination Echolot und Kartenplotter ist ne feine 

Kombination.

Man darf aber nicht die Folgekosten - sprich die zusätzlich zu 

erwerbenden Module - vergessen.

Das geht dann richtig ins Geld.

Ich habe das Ganze mal insgeheim beobachtet.

Mittlerweile haben einige Boardies solch eine Kombination.

Vielleicht kann man sich untereinander und nur auf privater Basis, 

die Chips gegenseitig mal ausleihen.

Gerade wenn man jedes Jahr woanders hinfährt, ist das fast 

unbezahlbar.

Nur mal so als Anregung.

Um sicher zu gehen: PN an mich - Wer welches Gerät und 

welches Kartenmodul sein eigen nennt.

Dann kann man in Kontakt für 2004 treten. #h


----------



## Pete (28. Dezember 2003)

wo gibts denn das eagle sea chart 320 df richtig günstig in d?
in den staaten hab ichs schon für 359-399 $ gesehen...


----------



## Jirko (28. Dezember 2003)

hallo pete,

foniere doch mal mit holger (acp-holger)! er hatte vor kurzem das 320er DF als sonderangebot im verkauf... vielleicht kann er ja für dich noch eins locker machen ... wenn du seine funknummer nicht haben solltest, pn an mich... kommt dann rüber pete #h


----------



## Pete (28. Dezember 2003)

...im topshop is ja nur das elite zu haben..aber das halte ich für norwegen als zu schwach...hab holgers nummer...danke...
hatte er es auch in der portablen version???


----------



## Jirko (28. Dezember 2003)

hallo pete,

ich glaube, er hatte es auch in der portable-version. rufe einfach mal an... das 320er DF lief als sonderangebot unabhängig vom top-shop! er hatte es mal im werbepartnerforum gepoastet, zu einem zeitpunkt, wo der top-shop noch in der entwicklung stand #h

PS: richte holger bitte liebe grüße von mir aus #h


----------



## Jetblack (28. Dezember 2003)

@Kunze

Die Idee mit dem Karte-Pool hatte ich auch schon, nur noch nicht veroeffentlicht 

Ich finde aber, man sollte die Konditionen gleich vorab festlegen. Von mir aus darf das auch gerne was kosten... Vorschlag: 10,00 EUR + gesamte Versandkosten (hin/rueck)

Jetblack


----------



## Kunze (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Jetblack!

Ich denke das wird dann privat unter den Beiden Parteien 

ausgemacht. :m #h

PS: Danke für deine PN. :m


----------



## Torsk (28. Dezember 2003)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die MMC`s mit selbst formatierten Karten zu beschreiben ? Ich benutze nämlich zur Auswertung, Archivierung und Editierung von Spuren und Wegpunkten WinGPS ,damit kann ich mir dann alles auch schön auf der Karte anschauen. Nur ist ein Laptop auf dem Boot nicht sonderlich praktikabel....

Gruß Torsk


----------



## Jetblack (28. Dezember 2003)

@Torsk

Die Frage ist nicht, was Du auf die Karten schreiben kannst - da geht eigentlich alles drauf, weil das ein ganz normaler Massenspeicher ist, der nicht fuer Echolote/GPS besonders "erfunden" wurde.

Die Frage ist vielmehr, _was_ Dein Geraet lesen kann .... und genau hier sind die Hersteller und Zulieferer anscheined darauf bedacht, eine schoene babylonische Verwirrung zwecks Gewinnmaximierung weiterhin aufrechtzuerhalten.

Schick mir mal ein GPS File von Dir per Mail, dann kann ich mal sehen, wie weit Lowrance damit zurecht kommt.

Jetblack


----------



## roehrich (28. Dezember 2003)

hab am 23.12. auch das eagle seacharter 320 df beim bode bestellt. karten kosten lt. seiner aussage ca. 150 € braucht man dazu allerdings nicht. werde mir wenigstens eine karte zulegen und hätte nichts gegens ausleihen. zebreche mir derzeit den kopf wie ichs in ein portabel umbaue und in einen koffer bekomme. genug anregungen gibts ja im board. oder wäre eine portabelversion besser und gibts die überhaupt?

@pete schreib mal bitte obs die portabelversion gibt und was dat teil kostet

grüße aus dem vogtland
roehrich#h


----------



## Jetblack (28. Dezember 2003)

@roehrich


portabel ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine Umschreibung fuer Extra Zeugs (Akku, Ladegeraet, Geberstange, 'nen Kaestchen) zum Extra Preis (der allerdings meistens unter dem liegt, was man in Summe fuer die Einzelteile loehnt)

Alles was Du brauchst, um aus einem "Festeinbau" ein "Portable" zu machen gibt's auf dem freien Markt ohne viel Suchen - es ist also nix verloren.

Jetblack


----------



## Torsk (28. Dezember 2003)

@jetblack: mit dem Massespeicher ist schon klar, ich meinte (hab mich da wohl etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt) ,ob es da ein zu Lowrance/Eagle kompatibles Proggie(Map Create???) gibt, mit dem in Richtung selber erstellen was geht.
Mit WinGPS kann man zwar allerhand elektronisches Kartenmaterial importieren, uploaden aufs GPS kann man aber via Garmin-,Magellan-oder NMEA-Protokoll nur Wegpunkte und Routen, Kartenkalibrierungen kann man exportieren, aber nur im WinGPS-Format (*chi). Genauigkeit ist übrigens ausreichend.

Gruß Torsk


----------



## Jetblack (28. Dezember 2003)

@Torsk

ja, fuer Eagle/Lowrance gibt's das MapCreate. Damit kann man Kartenausschnitte von der CD in wesentlich besserer Aufloesung als die Basiskarte auf die Geraete laden und seine GPS Daten verwalten. 

Leider ist MapCreate extrem auf den US Markt ausgerichtet - ich kann fast jede Strasse in den USA finden und den Kartenausschnitt auf das Geraet laden, fuer Europa reichts dann halt oft nur noch fuer Hauptverkehrswege oder Kuestenumriss.

Jetblack


----------



## Torsk (28. Dezember 2003)

@ jetblack: nur vorgefertigt von CD, also nix mit selfmade(währe ja auch ein Wunder)????

Gruß Torsk


----------



## andreass (28. Dezember 2003)

hallo an alle. die portable ist noch viel teurer, und der saugknopf sol auch nicht gut sein geht dauernd ab habe ich mir sagen lassen
nabe auch sea charter 320 df beim Bodo in Frechen für 450,- gekauft. ich mus jetzt nur zusehen wo ich die mmc karte ausleien für die lovoten, ich hatte noch nie ein echolot und ich mus sagen es ist verdamt schwer es zu bedienen mus erst studieren , ader so langsam blicke ich durch. ein glück das ich es jetzt gekauft habe und nicht kurz vor der abreise im mai auf die lovoten.


----------

